# Nichts los



## Tommi (24 Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

die Sicherheitstechnik scheint ja zur Zeit ohne Probleme zu
laufen, seit 9 Tagen kein Fred.......

Na Gott sei Dank, so leben alle sicher.
(zumindest die- und die Kollegen und Kolleginnen derer, die hier posten)

ich inclusive.........

Viele Grüße
Tommi


----------



## Safety (25 Mai 2012)

Hallo Tommi,
ich will ja noch das eine oder andere Thema hier angehen aber mir fehlt einfach die Zeit, durch die jetzt doch gekommene DIN EN ISO 13849-1 habe ich alle Hände und Köpfe voll zu tun.
Aber wenn einer ein Thema hat immer raus damit.

Ich träume schon schon PL fürher waren das andere Dinge, aber man wird eben  alt.


----------



## jora (25 Mai 2012)

Hi Safety,

was meinst du mit:


Safety schrieb:


> Hallo Tommi,
> ich will ja noch das eine oder andere Thema hier angehen aber mir fehlt einfach die Zeit, durch die jetzt doch gekommene DIN EN ISO 13849-1 habe ich alle Hände und Köpfe voll zu tun.


Ich dachte man kann damit rechnen. das bis 2016 die ISO 13849 Teile 1 und 2 so bestehen bleiben werden, kommt nun doch ne Neufassung?

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Safety (25 Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ne ne ich meinte die EN 954-1 ist seit 01.01.2012 nun nicht mehr im Amtsblatt aufgeführt und die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 ist anzuwenden. 

Also nichts neues nur das ich eben viele bei der Umstellung betreue und somit wenig zeit habe.


----------



## Tommi (31 Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

da bekomme ich gestern Post von einer
bekannten Firma für Sicherheitstechnik
und wen sehe ich da?...

8. Photo von oben

http://www.pilz.de/hannover-messe-2012/index.jsp?tabnav=2

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## zotos (31 Mai 2012)

Tommi schrieb:


> ...
> 8. Photo von oben
> ...


Die gelbe Krawatte hat sich gerade in meine Netzhaut eingebrannt. Ich bekomme das Bild nicht mehr aus dem Kopf ;o)


----------



## Safety (31 Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ja da ist man einmal am arbeiten schon kommt einer macht ein Foto.
@Zotos wenn ich das Ding morgens anziehe geht das nur mit Sonnenbrille.


----------



## Tommi (31 Mai 2012)

Safety und zotos, Pfalz und Südwestpfalz, kennt ihr euch.?...ROFLMAO:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (1 Juni 2012)

Ja, die Welt ist klein.


----------



## zotos (1 Juni 2012)

Hier und da rühmen sich Regionen Automatisierungshochburgen zu sein, siehe "Automation Valley" und Co. Aber auch wir im Automation-Outback halten zusammen ;o)


----------



## Tommi (1 Juni 2012)

von wegen Outback, PSB...

Gruß
Tommi


----------

